# From EEK to AWW



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine went to the groomers and now it's like a whole different dog!!! I had them cut off her top-tail and they cut off some of her ears!!! I love it!! The first picture is before the grooming and the second one is after the grooming and the last one is just a close up!! Hope you enjoy :wub::wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh so CUTE! Love how the groomer did the ears to accent the pretty little round shape of her face.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww! she looks so cute :wub: I think she looks super cute even in her pic prior to the haircut!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jasmine looks adorable in her new cut! She couldn't look anything but cute!! : )


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She's so cute!!!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a little doll baby!!! Of course she looks adorable either way, but so much easier to care for with the shorter hair. Not every dog can get away with that cut, but Jasmine's petit face pulls it off perfectly!!! :chili::aktion033:


While I love the "no top-knot" look on Archie and Ava......I so miss Miss Abbey's top knot!!!!!  ...and my lack of patience will not let me grow it out again. :angry:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I think shes so pretty. It will be easy for you to take care of i bet.*
*Her eyes really pop now. way to go Jasmine you are just a baby doll.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Princess Jasmine looks gorgeous. What a sweetie she is. I love the bandana, what size is it and where did you get it? Every time I get one for Luck, he swims in it. I think a set-up with Gustave is in the works.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love how she is posing!!! cute!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jasmine looks very cute with her new do! She looked cute with her longer hair as well. I am sure that you will find it much easier to care for now that she is shorter...and you can still enjoy bows. I have my groomer put one on each of Bella's ears and it is very sweet!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> Oh so CUTE! Love how the groomer did the ears to accent the pretty little round shape of her face.


Thanks!! The groomer and I talked for about 15 minutes about what I wanted!! She did exactly what I was looking for! 



hoaloha said:


> Awwww! she looks so cute :wub: I think she looks super cute even in her pic prior to the haircut![/QUOTE
> Aww thanks!!! I do like her in the top knot, but I wanted a change.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoctorCathyG (Jan 16, 2013)

i think puppy cuts are the cutest!!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

She is so pretty!!! The haircut looks real nice too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She looks so darn cute!! I'm like everyone else, she looks beautiful either way !!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

